

Ask HN: What Advice would you give your 100 year old self? - vladmk

Imagine you somehow make it to your 100th birthday. What advice would you give? Perhaps we can all learn from this :-)
======
informatimago
Don't listen to the young idiot. Rather, invent a time machine to send him
back a good advice or two.

